# Ethirteen TRS Dropper Post fährt nicht ganz aus und zickt



## Deleted395022 (27. Februar 2017)

Moin moin, hab mir das Capra AL gegönnt und bin auch nach mehreren Touren mehr als zufrieden! 
Allerdings habe ich nun das Problem das die verbaute Sattelstütze TRS Dropper Post sich nicht mehr ganz ausfährt...
Leider finde ich im Netz nichts zu der Sattelstütze.
Ich weiß das sie mechanisch funktioniert, daher müsste man doch die federspannung erhöhen können oder täusche ich mich da? 
Es wirkt tatsächlich so als fehlte der Sattelstütze einfach ein bisschen Kraft am Ende.
Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Dropper Post und kann mir Tipps geben...


----------



## Castroper (27. Februar 2017)

Zu fest angezogen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted395022 (27. Februar 2017)

Was meinst du? Die sattelklemme? 
Die ist mit den vorgeschriebenen NM angezogen, sogar nen Tick drunter


----------



## Castroper (27. Februar 2017)

Fährt sie denn voll aus, wenn sie nicht fest gezogen ist ??


----------



## Deleted395022 (27. Februar 2017)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Fährt sie denn voll aus, wenn sie nicht fest gezogen ist ??



Muss ich nachher mal testen...
Aber wenn es daran liegt wäre es ärgerlich...
Hast du denn Erfahrung mit der Dropper Post?


----------



## darkrider23 (27. Februar 2017)

Ich habe mein Capra CF am 22. erhalten und seitdem auch nur Probleme mit der E Thirteen Stütze.
Eine Ausfahrt hat sie bisher durchgehalten, mehr war leider nicht drin.
An diejenigen, die das Ding schonmal ausgebaut bzw. den Zug gewechselt haben. Worauf muss ich denn achten,
wenn ich auf den Zug maximale Spannung geben will?
Ich baue den neuen Zug ein und klemme ihn mit maximalem Zug (die Feststellschraube ist ja sinnigerweise auf der nicht erreichbaren
Rückseite der Remote). Das funktioniert dann 2-3 Mal, anschließend fährt der Sattel nicht mehr aus.
Habt ihr ne Ahnung?!

btw auf dem Bild der bescheidenen Anleitung. Was hat es mit dieser Gummdichtung auf sich und wie weit muss ich bei Bild 6 drehen? bis zum Anschlag?


----------



## Zaskar HH (27. Februar 2017)

Oh wow, ich hatte angenommen, die e13 Stütze sei wartungsfrei oder zumindest deutlich wartungsfreier als die Rock Shox. Zumindest hatte ich das (ich glaube) auf Pinkbike gelesen...?


----------



## Deleted395022 (27. Februar 2017)

Das ließt man überall...aber auch mein Eindruck ist ein ganz anderer!!!
Bin gespannt wer noch so Probleme hat


----------



## bartos0815 (27. Februar 2017)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> Oh wow, ich hatte angenommen, die e13 Stütze sei wartungsfrei oder zumindest deutlich wartungsfreier als die Rock Shox. Zumindest hatte ich das (ich glaube) auf Pinkbike gelesen...?


E13 ist das neue crank brothers! Gehypte Produkte die nicht halten! Mein beileid den Usern!


----------



## darkrider23 (27. Februar 2017)

Ich habe soeben vom deutschen Vertrieb innerhalb von 7 Minuten eine Antwort auf meine Email bekommen!
Warten wir´s ab, morgen probiere ich nochmal mein Glück am Bike.


----------



## Deleted395022 (27. Februar 2017)

Was war denn die Antwort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (27. Februar 2017)

Jindeljan schrieb:


> Was war denn die Antwort?




Hast Du schon versucht, die Kabelspannung über die kleine Rändelsxchraube am Hebel nachzustellen? 

Deine Fehlerberschreibung lässt auf verschiedene Ursachen schließen:

- die Außenhülle des Zugs sitzt nicht korrekt im Hebel oder der Sattelstütze
- der Zug ist am Hebel nicht fest genug geklemmt und rutscht durch


Allerdings gestaltet sich meine Problematik ja etwas anders, als das, was du beschreibst


----------



## Deleted395022 (28. Februar 2017)

Ich hab jetzt auch einfach mal bei e13 direkt nachgefragt...mal sehen was sie schreiben! Ich werde berichten


----------



## Deleted395022 (28. Februar 2017)

Ich muss sagen...Grandioser Service!
e13 schickt mir ne neue Sattelstütze und ich schicke ihnen die alte


----------



## Harzar (28. Februar 2017)

Guten Abend  Hab mich hier mal angemeldet wegen meiner heutigen passenden Erfahrung zum Thema.

Vor der 1. Fahrt mit meinem neuen Capra ist bei der e thirteen Sattelstütze der Bowdenzug aus der Klemmhalterung an der Remote gerutscht (beim 5. mal betätigen oder so).
Jetzt fährt natürlich gar nichts mehr ein oder aus, hoffe mal dass es morgen wieder funktioniert wenn der Zug wieder richtig fest im Hebel sitzt.


----------



## darkrider23 (1. März 2017)

Harzar schrieb:


> Guten Abend  Hab mich hier mal angemeldet wegen meiner heutigen passenden Erfahrung zum Thema.
> 
> Vor der 1. Fahrt mit meinem neuen Capra ist bei der e thirteen Sattelstütze der Bowdenzug aus der Klemmhalterung an der Remote gerutscht (beim 5. mal betätigen oder so).
> Jetzt fährt natürlich gar nichts mehr ein oder aus, hoffe mal dass es morgen wieder funktioniert wenn der Zug wieder richtig fest im Hebel sitzt.



Entweder ist das ein genereller Konstruktionsfehler, oder die Jungs bei YT haben bei der Endmontage einfach geschlafen.
Ich habe jetzt nochmals nen neuen Zug reingemacht, max. Spannung drauf gegeben und die Schraube max. angeknallt. Konnte bisher
aber noch nicht wirklich testen...


----------



## Harzar (3. März 2017)

Noch mal ne Frage, ist bei euch auch keine Abdeckung am  Hebel montiert, die den geklemmten Zug verdeckt?
Ich hab diese kleine Abdeckung nämlich nicht, habe mit  YT geschrieben ob sie sie mir nachschicken weil auf der Anleitung ja eine zu sehen ist.

Aber der nette Herr von YT meinte, dass bei genau dieser Sattelstütze keine Abdeckung vorgesehen/erhältlich sein soll.
Wenn das so ist frage ich mich warum man die weglässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted395022 (3. März 2017)

Ist bei mir auch nicht abgedeckt


----------



## Harzar (3. März 2017)

Ok alles klar, dann wird das ja wohl so sein. 
Danke


----------



## RBStratos (3. März 2017)

Bericht uber e13 und spiel in der Post. 


http://m.vitalmtb.com/product/guide...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=spotlight


----------



## darkrider23 (3. März 2017)

Bei mir gibt es eine kleine Gummiabdeckung. Soll die Schraube wohl vor Dreck schützen.


----------



## Harzar (3. März 2017)

Ja die kleine Gummiabdeckung über der Torxschraube hab ich auch.

So jetzt funktioniert die Stütze erstmal wieder, neuer Zug drinnen.
Fakt ist man darf nicht zu dolle den Hebel drücken weil der Zug sich sonst gerne schnell löst und durchrutscht, finde ich schade dass das nicht soo stabil ist.
Villeicht könnte man ja auch eine kleine Hülse oderso am Ende auf den Bowdenzug klemmen, damit der Zug wenn er sich löst nicht komplett weg ist.

Und was ich schade finde ist, dass in meinem Fall die perfekte Länge der Sattelstütze zwischen der vorletzten und letzten Stufe liegt, aber die Stütze an sich ist ja schon maximal im Sattelrohr.

Müsste alles n Tick tiefer, geht aber leider nicht.
Naja mal sehen wie es sich auf ner kleinen Tour fährt, hab bis jetzt nämlich immer noch keine gemacht/ machen können.


----------



## darkrider23 (4. März 2017)

ok, jetzt hab ich keine lust mehr. nach ewigem hin und her, schien die stütze jetzt einigermaßen zu funktionieren (auf max ausfahren geht oft nur, wenn man nochmal am sattel zieht).

hab auf der tour heute festgestellt, das die stütze spiel hat. die sattelnase lässt sich ohne weiteres nach links und rechts bewegen.
der klemmkopf selbst hat spiel, die stütze scheint fest zu sein.
das war gestern def. noch nicht so schlimm, nach der tour heute sogar mit den beinen spürbar.
die stütze geht morgen zurück. wie sehne ich mich doch nach meiner kindshock mit hebel am klemmkopf !


----------



## dawitt (5. März 2017)

Hallo
Habe gestern mein capra cf bekommen und noch kein Meter gefahren und die Sattelstütze fühlt sich an als wäre sie schon 10 Jahre alt. Der Sattel  lässt sich 2-3mm drehen, auf der unten und mitleren Position lässt sie sich nochmal 5mm reindrücken und das ganze gepaart mit einem ordentlichen knacken bei Belastung ,dass durch den ganzen Rahmen geht.


----------



## darkrider23 (5. März 2017)

So enttäuscht ich bisher von der Stütze bin/war, so begeistert bin ich vom Support!

Bekomme jetzt eine neue Stütze inkl. Retourlabel für die "alte" geschickt. Bin gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## Deleted395022 (5. März 2017)

Wie bei mir, ich gehe von einer fehlerhaften Marge aus...die Kunden die sich melden bekommen anstandslos die neue Marge zugeschickt


----------



## Rookie4live (6. März 2017)

An die die eine neue Stütze bekommen haben... Habe eure neuen auch die 2mm Spiel nach links und rechts oder sind die dann fest?

Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (6. März 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> An die die eine neue Stütze bekommen haben... Habe eure neuen auch die 2mm Spiel nach links und rechts oder sind die dann fest?
> 
> Besten Dank



werde berichten, sobald sie da ist. 
unabhängig davon, habe ich folgendes gefunden:

"We did have the post's head work itself loose at one point (which manifested itself gradually in the form of extra side to side wiggle). The remedy involved simply tightening the main bolt that holds the head onto the post mast with a 10mm allen key."

hab das bei mir aber nicht getestet.


----------



## darkrider23 (9. März 2017)

Heute kam die Ersatzstütze, werde aber erst morgen zum Einbauen / Testen kommen. @Jindeljan Hast du deine schon?


----------



## Deleted395022 (9. März 2017)

Ne leider noch nicht...hast du nochmal ne Mail bekommen mit der Versandbestätigung? 
Ich hab jetzt gar nix mehr von e13 gehört


----------



## darkrider23 (9. März 2017)

Ja, Mitarbeiter Dennis M. hat sich gestern gemeldet, dass die Stütze per UPS rausgeht. Heute kam sie!


----------



## Deleted395022 (9. März 2017)

Dann schreiben wir mit dem gleichen


----------



## chucki_bo (9. März 2017)

Oh Mann. Habe vorgestern mein neues Jeffsy ausgepackt und die gleiche Problematik mit der Stütze. Fährt nicht komplett aus. 

Mir graut es schon jetzt. Neues Rad und gleich Troubleshooting.


----------



## Rookie4live (9. März 2017)

@ darkrider. und wackelt die neue auch 2-3 an der Sattelspitze nach links/rechts? Aus und einfahren tut sie bei mir noch zuverlässig, wobei das einrasten beim ausfahren der letzten stufe teilweise besser laufen könnte


----------



## dawitt (11. März 2017)

Heute ist die neue Stütze angekommen. Ist auf jedenfall besser. Das axiale Spiel ist weg. 
Sehr guter service von e13. Danke noch mal!


----------



## Rookie4live (12. März 2017)

Habt ihr euch direkt an e13 gewendet oder an den yt service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted395022 (12. März 2017)

Direkt an e13


----------



## darkrider23 (12. März 2017)

nachdem ich jetzt wieder bestimmt 30 Minuten an der e13 remote gesessen hab, muss ich leider sagen, dass hier wohl ein großteil der problematik herkommt. der klemmmechanismus funktioniert einfach nicht richtig! egal wie ich den zug hin- und herziehe, ich bekomme NIE eine richtige klemmung zustande. werde mich jetzt nochmal an die firma wenden. die lust an der stütze habe ich mittlerweile verloren.


----------



## Deleted395022 (12. März 2017)

Komisch das funktioniert bei mir tadelos...
Hab nur mittlerweile auch derbes seitliches Spiel und sie fährt halt nicht immer richtig ein oder aus


----------



## darkrider23 (13. März 2017)

Heute war Dennis von E13 sogar persönlich vor Ort ;-) DAS nenn ich mal nen Service!! Vielen Dank auch an dieser Stelle!
Das minimale seitliche Spiel ist normal, nach Überprüfung an meinem alten Kindshock System ist es dort genauso.
Mit der Klemmung scheint es tatsächlich hin und wieder Probleme zu geben. Der Schaltzug muss exakt in der Bahn liegen und 
vollständig geklemmt sein. Ich werde die Tage mal ausgiebig testen und dann nochmal berichten.
Im Moment sieht es aber so aus, als wäre die Sache endlich geklärt.


----------



## Deleted395022 (13. März 2017)

So meine ist da, getestet und ich bin zufrieden...schauen ob es so bleibt


----------



## trail4x (3. April 2017)

Servus, was wurde denn aus euren Problemen? Heute kam mein jeffsy und die Stütze hat ziemlich seitliches Spiel und lässt sich nochmal so ca 5mm runterdrücken.  Außerdem knarzt das Ding wie noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted395022 (4. April 2017)

trail4x schrieb:


> Servus, was wurde denn aus euren Problemen? Heute kam mein jeffsy und die Stütze hat ziemlich seitliches Spiel und lässt sich nochmal so ca 5mm runterdrücken.  Außerdem knarzt das Ding wie noch was



Knarzen hab ich gar nicht, weder bei der alten als bei der neuen! 
Eindrücken lässt sie sich nur im eingefahrenen Zustand...das ist aber normal und stört auch nicht da ich dann ja eh nicht drauf sitze!
Seitliches Spiel war erst minimal, wird langsam aber mehr! Verglichen mit der Reverb aber identisch...das es mehr wird ist aber normal da die einrastverbindung bei einer mechanischen Stütze langsam immer mehr ausschlägt!


----------



## trail4x (4. April 2017)

Jindeljan schrieb:


> Knarzen hab ich gar nicht, weder bei der alten als bei der neuen!
> Eindrücken lässt sie sich nur im eingefahrenen Zustand...das ist aber normal und stört auch nicht da ich dann ja eh nicht drauf sitze!
> Seitliches Spiel war erst minimal, wird langsam aber mehr! Verglichen mit der Reverb aber identisch...das es mehr wird ist aber normal da die einrastverbindung bei einer mechanischen Stütze langsam immer mehr ausschlägt!



Okay dann muss ich wohl mal yt anschreiben. Die Stütze lässt sich in jeder Position ca. 7mm rein drücken und macht unter Belastung ziemlichen Lärm


----------



## Deleted395022 (4. April 2017)

trail4x schrieb:


> Okay dann muss ich wohl mal yt anschreiben. Die Stütze lässt sich in jeder Position ca. 7mm rein drücken und macht unter Belastung ziemlichen Lärm



Meld dich bei e13 nicht bei YT
YT schickt die auch nur zu e13


----------



## Manisti (5. April 2017)

Hallo, habe selbes Problem mit dem Spiel... Besitze seit einer Woche das Jeffsy 27 Al One, nach 2 Ausfahrten wird das Spiel immer mehr... habe jetzt auch die Jungs/Mädels von e13 kontaktiert, sicherheitshalber auch die Jungs/Mädels von YT...


----------



## Rookie4live (5. April 2017)

also mein anfrage bei ethirteen wegen dem spiel nach links und rechts und dem knarzen bei jedem uphill hat ergeben, dass ich soll den kopf der sattelstütze (sattel muss demontiert sein) mit einem 10er imbus super hart festknallen. am besten mit loctide...
ca 2mm spiel werden bleiben.
habs aber noch nicht gemacht weil mir das loctide noch fehlt...
das problem mit dem einfahren hab ich nicht. beim ausfahren muss man den remote aber schon etwas länger drücken, da die stütze sonst nicht einrastet.


----------



## Manisti (7. April 2017)

Danke! Die Jungs von E13 haben mir folgendes geschrieben:
Hallo Manuel, 

vielen Dank für deine E-mail. 
Wir bedauern den Ärger mit deiner neuen Stütze sehr und helfen dir natürlich gerne weiter schnellst möglich eine Lösung dafür zu finde. 

Für ein derartiges Spiel gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten, welche sich auch beide ziemlich einfach beheben lassen: 
Als erstes kannst du den Sitz der Top Cap überprüfen. Hierzu muss die Sattelklemme einmal komplett entfert werden. Darunter kommt eine große Schraube mit Einsatz für einen 10mm Inbus zum vorschein. Diese Schraube sollte mit 20Nm, also wirklich gut fest gezogen werden. 
Falls dies keine Abhilfe schafft müsste der untere Teil der Stütze einmal kurz demontiert werden. Wie dies funktioniert siehst du sehr schön im folgendem Link: 
https://thehiveglobal.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001056906-Seatpost-Service-Disassembly
Hier siehst du in "Step 3" vier Schrauben mit T20 Einsatz. Nach dem demontieren der darüberliegenden Kappe müssten diese vier Schrauben auf deren festen Sitz überprüft werden. 

Falls all diese Schritte wiedererwartend nicht zum Erfolg führen sollten bitten wir dich einfach um einen kurzen Kontakt per Telefon, um dann hier eine finale Lösung für dich zu finden. 
Erreichen kannst du uns jeder Zeit gerne unter: +49 (0)861 / 21177145

Mit den besten Grüßen aus Traunstein, 
Sebastian 

Bei mir war der 10 Inbus Schrauben am Top Cap locker, mit 20 NM angezogen, hat super geklappt!


----------



## loam (16. Mai 2017)

Also meine Stütze aus nem Capra Comp hat leider auch dieses seitliche Spiel. Mega nervig einfach nur. Hab den 10er Imbus mal so fest ich konnte angeknallt. Hat aber immernoch Spiel danach. Leider kann man nur so fest anziehen bis sich die Kolbenstange irgendwann mitdreht. Wollte die jetzt eigtl. nicht wo einspannen um fester anzuziehen, wird sicher dabei beschädigt.

Habt ihr mittlerweile Erfahrungen was die Loctite Lösung bzw. das Anziehen der 4 T15 im Inneren für Verbesserung bringt?

Danke+Gruß


----------



## bartos0815 (16. Mai 2017)

tja zu e13 fällt mir nur ein, nicht alles was gehypt wird funktioniert auch. irgendwie sind die kunden immer die betatester für halbgare produkte, die dann nach und nach auf einen marktreifen stand nachgebessert werden....
erinnert auch ein wenig an den schrott von den crank brothers......


----------



## mmo2 (17. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht doch gleich verkaufen, bevor ich sie teste? Aber was als Ersatz? Magura, Shimano, RS oder Fox?


----------



## darkrider23 (19. Mai 2017)

Nach den anfänglichen Problemen, läuft meine Dropper Post jetzt einwandfrei. Das seitliche Spiel ist weiterhin vorhanden, aber wohl im Toleranzbereich. Nach Überprüfung an meiner älteren Kindshock Stütze, hatte ich dort sogar wesentlich mehr Spiel und es hat mich nie gestört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawitt (20. Mai 2017)

Auch nach dem Austausch der ersten Stütze sind mit der neuen die gleichen Probleme wieder aufgetreten. Bin jetzt wieder zurück zur Reverb Stealth. Lauft auch einwandfrei und das hydraulische System ist der mechanischen trotz mehr Wartung in Sachen Komfort und Handling weit überlegen. m.M.


----------



## Harzar (20. Mai 2017)

Hi 
*darkrider23*

meine dropper Post hält und funktioniert bis jetzt zum Glück auch einwandfrei, nachdem der Zug schön fest geklemmt wurde.

Nur wollte ich dich bzgl. des seitlichen Spiels mal fragen wie viel das bei dir ca. ist?
Bei mir merkt man es schon leicht wenn man ganz normal fährt, sind schon ca. 5mm seitliches Spiel wenn man vom vorderen Ende des Sattels ausgeht.
Ist auch erst nach dem letzten Parkbesuch mehr geworden.

Weiß Jemand, ob sich das Spiel  beheben oder verringern lässt und wenn ja wie?


----------



## loam (21. Mai 2017)

1. - Oben an der Sattelaufnahme die dicke Torx Schraube lösen (bei ausgefahrener Stütze, weil da ne Feder drin ist). Dann mit Schraubensicherung wieder zusammenbauen und festziehen.

2. - Unten den Zug lösen von der Stütze ;
   -  Das untere Stück lösen mit Maulschlüssel
   -  Die untere Abdeckung mit so einem Schlüssel lösen womit man auch Kassetten sonst von der Nabe löst
   - Darunter sind 4 kleine Torx Schrauben welche auch für das Spiel verantwortlich sind. Diese auch nachziehen mit Schraubensicherung. Aber Vorsicht, die brechen recht leicht.

Hier alles nachzulesen auch:
https://thehiveglobal.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001056906-Seatpost-Service-Disassembly


----------



## Harzar (21. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank dafür
Werde ich mir in nächster Zeit Mal ansehen.


----------



## mmo2 (21. Mai 2017)

Hab meine doch gleich gegen die Fox Transfer getauscht


----------



## CrazyCoyote (29. Mai 2017)

Hi,
Hab was neues. Meine e*thirteen ist zu weit ausgefahren.  Remote betätigt und über  oberen Anschlag  raus. Geht garnix mehr. 
YT hab ich schon informiert.  Ggf noch direkt  an e*thirteen?  Stütze  in d 31,6mm scheint  nirgends lieferbar. Mal sehen.
Frage : Passt bei  euch unten nen Kasetten abzieher? Bei mir nicht .  Vermute  gerade Vorserie?


----------



## CrazyCoyote (29. Mai 2017)

An die , die getauscht haben, hat da jemand  noch ne 31,6 mit 150mm Hub übrig?  ;-)


----------



## loam (29. Mai 2017)

Ja, schreib e13 direkt an, die sind super hilfsbereit. Die ist einfach nur über den letzten Einrastpunkt drüber, warum auch immer. Dürfte doch ziemlich leicht wieder zurückzuschieben sein?
Der Kassettenabzieher passte bei mir auch nicht genau. Musste den leicht mim Gummihammer reinkloppen dann konnte ich aufschrauben. Gibts denn da spezielle Kassettenschlüssel die leicht andere Zahnungsabstände haben? Ich hatte so ein Universalding.

Bin übrigens mit meiner Austauschstütze bisher sehr zufrieden. Funktioniert 1A und hat bisher kein Spiel. Toi Toi Toi.


----------



## darkrider23 (29. Mai 2017)

roq schrieb:


> Bin übrigens mit meiner Austauschstütze bisher sehr zufrieden. Funktioniert 1A und hat bisher kein Spiel. Toi Toi Toi.




Hast du GAR kein Spiel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loam (29. Mai 2017)

Nein!


----------



## darkrider23 (29. Mai 2017)

roq schrieb:


> Nein!



Freut mich für dich, aber das wollte ich natürlich nicht hören ;-(

Meine Austauschstütze hat Spiel und mir wurde von E13 mitgeteilt, das wäre konstruktionsbedingt und somit normal.


----------



## zhilo (29. Mai 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Freut mich für dich, aber das wollte ich natürlich nicht hören ;-(
> 
> Meine Austauschstütze hat Spiel und mir wurde von E13 mitgeteilt, das wäre konstruktionsbedingt und somit normal.


Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Auch zu mir sagten Sie, dass das normal sei.
Zu dem lässt sie sich im versenkten Zustand noch leicht runter drücken, was bei der alten nicht war.
Denke werde nochmal reklamieren.


----------



## CrazyCoyote (31. Mai 2017)

Hi,

an dieser Stelle ganz großes Lob an die Jungs von E*thirteen und YT! 
Freitag Abend reklamiert, paar wenige Emails und Dienstag Abend die neue Stütze in der Hand. Respekt. Besser geht wohl kaum.

Zur Info: alte Stütze hatte deutliches seitliches Spiel. Die neue kaum. Erkennbarer Unterschied: Statt einer schwarzen Dichtung ist eine graue SKS Dichtung verbaut.


----------



## darkrider23 (31. Mai 2017)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr, ständig Teile meines nagelneuen Rades einzuschicken.
Ich hoffe, dass das Spiel nicht mehr wird und werde damit leben.
Der Support ist erstklassig, das steht wirklich außer Frage. Schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn man gar
nicht darauf angewiesen wäre...


----------



## zhilo (1. Juni 2017)

War gestern wegen was anderem bei YT und habe die gleich mal auf die Stütze schauen lassen.
Die meinten das Spiel wäre normal. Auch die Stütze vom Testbike hatte Spiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NattyJan (1. Juni 2017)

Mich hat es natürlich auch erwischt.....

Hattet ihr schon Probleme damit das die Stütze nur in 3 der 4 Positionen einrastet?


----------



## zhilo (1. Juni 2017)

Nein, weder bei der Alten noch bei der Austauschstütze


----------



## RBStratos (16. Juni 2017)

Habe das gleiche Problem sattelstutze soweit ausgefahren irgendwie geht nicht mehr rein. Kann das sattel 360 drehen .  Habe es auseinander genommen uns seitliche Spiel korrigiert aber Innendrin Sitz irgendwas fest geht gar nicht mehr. Werde wollte e13 kontaktieren schauen wir mal was passiert.  Kann es sein das alle rader von YT diese Probleme haben? Schade weil mein Capra ist echt gut. Sonst bin ich zufrieden. 
Mfg an euch


----------



## NattyJan (16. Juni 2017)

Meine Erfahrung: An zwei Bikes die Stütze verbaut gewesen, beide Stützen/ Trigger leider defekt. E13 kontaktiert & Probleme geschildert und alles einmal durchgetauscht und jetzt funktioniert alles besten ( bis jetzt ). Also am Service von E13 kannst nicht meckern.


----------



## Manisti (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, nach diversen Problemen (seitliches Spiel, abgebrochene T15 schrauben,...) musste ich meine Stütze ebenfalls zum Service einsenden. Warte nun seit 14 Tagen auf die Stütze... Meine Frage lt. nun, wie lange musstet ihr auf eure Stütze warten? Finde dass ganze sehr nervig... bin schwer am überlegen mir eine RS Reverb gebraucht zu kaufen...


----------



## STURMWERK (27. Juli 2017)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, Sattelstütze fährt nicht ganz aus und muß immer mit der Hand nachziehen an meinem neuen Jeffsy


----------



## Chevin (17. September 2017)

Hey Ho, letzte Woche kam mein Capra Al Comp. Ich habe auch das Problem des Spiels, nach links und rechts. Beim Ausfahren und herunterfahren, habe ich keine Probleme. Was ist denn die Angabe von e13, welches seitliche Spiel "normal" wäre? Irgendwie stört es mich schon ein wenig. Ich habe noch eine Frage: Wieviel unterschiedliche Positionen hat die Stütze? Ich las hier grad, sie habe vier, aber bei mir sind nur drei Positionen wählbar. 
Beste Grüße,
Chevin


----------



## NattyJan (18. September 2017)

Chevin schrieb:


> Hey Ho, letzte Woche kam mein Capra Al Comp. Ich habe auch das Problem des Spiels, nach links und rechts. Beim Ausfahren und herunterfahren, habe ich keine Probleme. Was ist denn die Angabe von e13, welches seitliche Spiel "normal" wäre? Irgendwie stört es mich schon ein wenig. Ich habe noch eine Frage: Wieviel unterschiedliche Positionen hat die Stütze? Ich las hier grad, sie habe vier, aber bei mir sind nur drei Positionen wählbar.
> Beste Grüße,
> Chevin


Es sind 4 Positionen. Ausgefahren, Cruise, Control & Downhill. Seitliches Spiel hat meine auch, nicht wenig aber habe mich dran gewöhnt. Aber interessieren würde mich das auch wieviel "normal" ist.


----------



## darkrider23 (18. September 2017)

Habe auch seitliches Spiel..hätte jetzt spontan gesagt, dass ich nur 3 Positionen hab. Muss ich morgen nochmal testen!
Ein Leidensgenosse, entweder  hier oder bei Facebook, hatte mal geschrieben, dass er seine Stütze hat umtauschen lassen &
die neue keinerlei Spiel mehr hat. Meine Austauschstütze hat deutliches, aber nicht wirklich nerviges Spiel. Laut E13 ist diese aber
systembedingt & damit normal.


----------



## Manisti (18. September 2017)

Also ich hatte meine Stütze bei e13, bekam eine neue zurück... seither zuerst kein seitliches spiel, nun nach 2 Monaten intensiver Nutzung max. 1mm seitliches Spiel. Bin ziemlich happy, hatte direkten Kontakt mit theHive, Stütze hab ich an meinem YT Jeffsy AL One 27


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6uu6 (18. September 2017)

Manisti schrieb:


> Also ich hatte meine Stütze bei e13, bekam eine neue zurück... seither zuerst kein seitliches spiel, nun nach 2 Monaten intensiver Nutzung max. 1mm seitliches Spiel. Bin ziemlich happy, hatte direkten Kontakt mit theHive, Stütze hab ich an meinem YT Jeffsy AL One 27



Genau dasselbe bei mir. Neue Stütze, zuerst kein Spiel und nach ein Paar wochen ein wenig, aber ok für mich. Und sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Stütze.


----------



## Chevin (19. September 2017)

Also,
Ich bin jetzt mal drei Stunden unterschiedliches Terrain gefahren. Ich habe nur drei wählbare Positionen und nach ca der Hälfte, fing meine Sattelstütze an zu knacken. Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das Spiel wird größer. Ich werde mich mal an den Kundenservice wenden und notfalls das Ding einschicken lassen. Ein wenig traurig, nach nur einer Woche fahren.


----------



## darkrider23 (19. September 2017)

Chevin schrieb:


> Also,
> Ich bin jetzt mal drei Stunden unterschiedliches Terrain gefahren. Ich habe nur drei wählbare Positionen und nach ca der Hälfte, fing meine Sattelstütze an zu knacken. Auch habe ich das Gefühl, das Spiel wird größer. Ich werde mich mal an den Kundenservice wenden und notfalls das Ding einschicken lassen. Ein wenig traurig, nach nur einer Woche fahren.



ich würde das mit dem Spiel nicht überbewerten...war am Anfang auch megasauer. Bis ich dann meine von mir Jahre gefahrene Kindshock überprüft habe. Dort hatte ich def. mehr Spiel!


----------



## Raven1969 (5. Oktober 2017)

Oh man, das mit dem Knacken hab ich auch und seitliches Spiel ist auch vorhanden, meines Erachtens nicht zu knapp. Wird das Knacken den tatsächlich besser, wenn ich die große Mutter wirklich mit 20 Nm anziehe oder mach ich mir die Mühe dann umsonst und das Knacken ist andersweitig bedingt? Schade, denn sonst ist mein Jeffsy 29 echt der Hammer und macht riesigen Spaß....


----------



## darkrider23 (5. Oktober 2017)

Wann genau knackt es? bei Belastung? wenn du Spiel forcierst?


----------



## Raven1969 (6. Oktober 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Wann genau knackt es? bei Belastung? wenn du Spiel forcierst?


ja, es knackt bei Belastung: Die Stütze ist komplett ausgefahren und voll belastet, d.h. mein ganzes Gewicht ruht auf dem Sattel. Aber was meinst du mit "Spiel forcierst"?


----------



## darkrider23 (6. Oktober 2017)

wollte halt mal ein Fremdwort bringen ;-) 
meinte eigentlich den Zustand, wenn du versuchst den Sattel nach links und rechts zu drücken.
Also dorthin, wo die meisten User deutliches Spiel spüren.


----------



## CoCo93 (6. Oktober 2017)

Das knacken hatte ich auch. Einfach Sattelstütze einfetten. Vorsicht beim Rausziehen der Stütze! Ich habe mir die Leitung "rasiert". Die Eingänge in den Rahmen sind ziemlich scharfkantig und beim Nachziehen kann die Leitung schnell eingeschnitten werden.


----------



## DaAndi (16. Oktober 2017)

dawitt schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe gestern mein capra cf bekommen und noch kein Meter gefahren und die Sattelstütze fühlt sich an als wäre sie schon 10 Jahre alt. Der Sattel  lässt sich 2-3mm drehen, auf der unten und mitleren Position lässt sie sich nochmal 5mm reindrücken und das ganze gepaart mit einem ordentlichen knacken bei Belastung ,dass durch den ganzen Rahmen geht.



Gibt's schon eine Abhilfe gegen das "5mm reindrücken"...? Habe heute auch mein Capra erhalten, ebenfalls leider mit so ner "Montagsstütze"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (17. Oktober 2017)

DaAndi schrieb:


> Gibt's schon eine Abhilfe gegen das "5mm reindrücken"...? Habe heute auch mein Capra erhalten, ebenfalls leider mit so ner "Montagsstütze"...



Sicher, dass eine e*thirteen Dropper Post verbaut ist? Die sperrt mechanisch. Wie soll sich die 5mm reindrücken lassen?

Ansonsten: kurze eMail an den Importeur [email protected]  bzw. Support-Anfrage über die WebSite.
Die helfen schnell und unkompliziert.


----------



## DaAndi (19. Oktober 2017)

Hi Robert,

ja es ist die e-13 trs+ Sattelstütze verbaut... Bei mir sind es ca. 2/3mm was die Stütze sich unter Belastung nach unten bewegt, was mit einem "Klacken" akustisch bestätigt wird...
E-13 Support meinte auf meine Anfrage (welche schnell beantwortet wurde) dies sei aufgrund der Konstruktion als normal anzusehen, da die Sperrung durch 4 Kugeln erfolgt und dieses eben konstruktionsbedingt etwas Spiel aufweist... Bin ich trotzdem nicht so erfreut darüber... :/

..werde mal noch in der YT-Facebook Gruppe nachfragen, wie das bei den anderen so ist... 

THX & cheers!


----------



## frank70 (19. Oktober 2017)

wenn es bei den 2 bis 3 mm bleibt, ist doch gut. oder stört dich das ?


----------



## Vormi (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe nun auch Probleme mit dem Dropperpost.
Und zwar dreht sich bei mir der Sattel immer um 2-3cm. Das merke ich vor allem beim Wheelie fahren, wenn ich das Gewicht verlagere. Ich habe schon blaue Schraubensicherungsflüssigkeit auf das Gewinde der Stütze und volle Kanne angeknallt, aber es dreht trotzdem nach ein paar km. Es dreht sich auch nicht die ganze Sattelstange oder ein Teil der Stange sondern lediglich der oberste Bereich (siehe Video).
Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Oktober 2017)

Schlecht zu erkennen: dreht sich das obere Rohr mit dem Sattel?


----------



## darkrider23 (25. Oktober 2017)

Das ist doch genau das, was hier die ganze Zeit beschrieben wird, oder?! 2-3cm sind das natürlich nicht, dennoch sehr nervig. Bei mir ist´s nicht ganz so schlimm. Leider ein tolles, aber bei weitem nicht ausgereiftes Produkt.... schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Oktober 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau das, was hier die ganze Zeit beschrieben wird, oder?! ...



Nicht ganz, oder? Die 2-3mm sind wohl das ‚normale‘ Spiel Innen-/Aussenrohr. 
Bei meiner war die Schraube unterm Sattel nicht ordentlich montiert (Sattelklemme und Rohr konnten sich gegeneinander verdrehen). Dadurch hatte sich der Messingkeil eingearbeitet 
Da war‘s dann ähnlich wie im Video und leicht zu beheben.


----------



## Vormi (25. Oktober 2017)

Die 2-3mm habe ich auch, diese finde ich auch völlig normal und merke ich nicht. Ich hab galt gesehen, dass anscheinend wie Robert meinte ein kleiner Keil ist, der in eine Nuht muss. Allerdings kann da doch nicht so viel Spiel sein?


----------



## Vormi (25. Oktober 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Schlecht zu erkennen: dreht sich das obere Rohr mit dem Sattel?


Es dreht sich nur der Bereich, auf dem "ethirteen" steht.


----------



## Manisti (25. Oktober 2017)

stütze raus, unten die verdeckschraube mit einem kassettenabzieher abmontieren, darunter 4 Torx20 schrauben anziehen (vorsichtig, brechen extrem leicht)... Ich habe meine stütze nach eben genau diesen Versuch zu e13 eingesendet da mir 2 Schrauben gebrochen sind, bekam eine neue zurück... diese hat auch beim stützeneingang eine graue dichtung und keine schwarze wie sie auf dem video sichtbar ist... habe meine neue nun ca. 3 Monate und anfangs gar kein spiel mehr, nun nur minimales spiel vorhanden... stütze ist ebenso auf einem Jeffsy Al One


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Oktober 2017)

Vormi schrieb:


> Es dreht sich nur der Bereich, auf dem "ethirteen" steht.


Dann macht das:


Manisti schrieb:


> stütze raus, unten die verdeckschraube mit einem kassettenabzieher abmontieren, darunter 4 Torx20 schrauben anziehen ...


vermutlich wenig Sinn. 

Kann man zwar machen, würde aber mit der Top-Schraube, welche direkt unter deinem Sattel ist, anfangen.

Leider wurde hier etwas mit Schraubensicherung gespart, weshalb sich diese Schraube gerne lockert. 

Du brauchst sie nur zu öffnen (Achtung! Die Feder ist direkt damit verspannt), die Gewindegänge der Schraube und das Gewinde in der Stütze so sauber und fettfrei wie möglich zu machen, Loctite auf die Schraube geben und diese dann mit 20NM anziehen. 

Die vier kleinen, unten sitzenden Torx werden nur mit 1 - 1,2Nm angezogen!


----------



## Manisti (25. Oktober 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Dann macht das:
> 
> vermutlich wenig Sinn. [emoji6]


Wurde mir so von e13 empfohlen...


----------



## Vormi (25. Oktober 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Dann macht das:
> 
> vermutlich wenig Sinn.
> 
> ...



Hab die obere Schrauber aber schon zwei mal mit Locktide ordentlich angezogen. Aber gut, dann Putze ich das Gewinde mal komplett aus und ziehe es ein drittes Mal an  Ansonsten meld ich mich mal bei ethirteen direkt


----------



## alexalicante (18. November 2017)

Moin, also ich erleide auch diese Problem mit der Stütze. Alles schön das gemacht was mir E thirteen gesagt hat, was auch hier beschrieben wurde. Beim ausbauen der 4 torx Schrauben, war ein Schraubenkopf kaputt und kam mir entgegen. The Hive schickte mir gleich neue und dann war es auch eigentlich ok,aber heute wider unterwegs, und das Problem ist wider da. Ich überlege jetzt ob es diesen Stiften liegt, hat die jemand schon mal getauscht? Oder welches anderes Problem könnte es sein ??


----------



## Rookie4live (23. November 2017)

Moin, 
hatte meine Stütze an einem der ersten 2017 Capras bekommen und direkt diverse Probleme gehabt und mich dann immer direkt an ethirteen gewendet.
Knacken, seitliches Spiel etc --> die 10er Imbus Schraube mit Loctite angeknallt,  hat nicht wirklich geholfen.
Stütze federt nicht mehr komplett aus, insbesondere bei Nässe --> neue stärkere Feder+ bessere Dichtung bekommen
Selbes Problem tritt kurze Zeit später erneut auf--> Service schickt mir neue Stütze per Express! zu, da ich sie für nen Bikeurlaub brauche.
Neue Stütze hat direkt nach Einbau noch kein Spiel und funktioniert top. Hoffe es bleibt so bzw. das die erste Stütze im Capra noch nicht ganz ausgereift war und die neuen super funktionieren. Bei allen Problemen dieser "wartungsarmen" Stütze. Der Service der Firma ist auf jedenfall top! Werde berichten sollten erneute Probleme auftreten.


----------



## alexalicante (23. November 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> Moin,
> hatte meine Stütze an einem der ersten 2017 Capras bekommen und direkt diverse Probleme gehabt und mich dann immer direkt an ethirteen gewendet.
> Knacken, seitliches Spiel etc --> die 10er Imbus Schraube mit Loctite angeknallt,  hat nicht wirklich geholfen.
> Stütze federt nicht mehr komplett aus, insbesondere bei Nässe --> neue stärkere Feder+ bessere Dichtung bekommen
> ...



Moin
Hab mein Bike, Capra, auch im Januar gekauft. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass auch meine Stütze eine der ersten war. Mir wurde nun auch mitgeteilt, dass ich eine neue bekomme!!! Muss ich sagen, der Service ist einwandfrei von The Hive. Ich hoffe nur, dass die neue dann auch hält. Weiß man den, was bei den neueren verbessert wurde ? 
Saludos alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chosen69 (23. November 2017)

alexalicante schrieb:


> Moin
> Hab mein Bike, Capra, auch im Januar gekauft. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass auch meine Stütze eine der ersten war. Mir wurde nun auch mitgeteilt, dass ich eine neue bekomme!!! Muss ich sagen, der Service ist einwandfrei von The Hive. Ich hoffe nur, dass die neue dann auch hält. Weiß man den, was bei den neueren verbessert wurde ?
> Saludos alex



Ich habe auch eine der ersten Stützen mit denselben bereits beschriebenen Problemen.
Auf meine Kontaktaufnahme mit TheHive wurde sofort reagiert und meine Kritik sehr positiv aufgenommen.
Ebenso hat man mir die neue Feder und bessere Dichtung zugesendet.
Die Kommunikation mit TheHive war/ist hervorragend und der Service ist aus meiner Sicht excellent.
Man ist hier wirklich daran interessiert die Produkte gemäß der Kundenkritik zu verbessern.

Das wurde an der Stütze für 2018 verbessert:

doppelte Lippe an der Dichtung, somit weniger Schmutzeintritt

äußere Finish in matt - somit griffiger 

die Feder wurde um 20mm verlängert
der neue Trigger hat einen etwas veränderten Klemm-Mechanismus für den Zug bekommen 
Auch wenn es an der alten Stütze einige Schwachstellen gab, kann ich jedem mit Problemen an der Stütze nur raten sich direkt an TheHive zu wenden und denke man wir dort eine mehr als akzeptable Lösung finden.


----------



## darkrider23 (27. November 2017)

Ich kann das mit dem exzellenten Kundenservice genauso unterschreiben. Dennoch finde ich es weiterhin sehr traurig, dass wir hier als Beta-Tester wider Willen auserkoren wurden. Ich habe mich mittlerweile mit den Problemen arrangiert, würde aber aufgrund der Erfahrungen, eher weniger über den Kauf eines weiteren E13 Produktes nachdenken.

a propos: 

der neue Trigger hat einen etwas veränderten Klemm-Mechanismus für den Zug bekommen
Das hat mich in den ersten Wochen nach Bikekauf fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Mich wundert, dass über dieses spezielle Problem nicht mehr geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Chevin (27. November 2017)

Ich gebe euch recht, der Kundenservice ist echt top. Ich krieg in den nächsten Tagen meine neue Stütze. Mal gucken, wie die neue Stütze sich schlägt.


----------



## Rookie4live (6. Dezember 2017)

das seitliche spiel hat sich nach ein paar fahrten direkt wieder eingestellt. Sonst kann ich bisher nicht Klagen.

"a propos: 

der neue Trigger hat einen etwas veränderten Klemm-Mechanismus für den Zug bekommen
Das hat mich in den ersten Wochen nach Bikekauf fast in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Mich wundert, dass über dieses spezielle Problem nicht mehr geschrieben wurde."

darum werde ich mich demnächst mal kümmern müssen, da ich den drahtzug um ca 10cm kürzen möchte. Bin gespannt


----------



## Vormi (7. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir ist das seitliche verdrehen wie in meinem Video zu sehen wieder da, es wird Zeit, mal dem Support zu schreiben  Dachte Locktide und Schrauben anziehen hätte das gelöst.

Beim Sattelstangenausbau, wie schwierig ist es nacher, die Züge wieder im Rohr zu verlegen? Soll ich bei Ausbau direkt n Nylonfaden etc durchziehen, um nacher die Stütze wieder einfach einbauen zu können oder ging das bei euch problemlos?


----------



## darkrider23 (7. Dezember 2017)

Vormi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das seitliche verdrehen wie in meinem Video zu sehen wieder da, es wird Zeit, mal dem Support zu schreiben  Dachte Locktide und Schrauben anziehen hätte das gelöst.
> 
> Beim Sattelstangenausbau, wie schwierig ist es nacher, die Züge wieder im Rohr zu verlegen? Soll ich bei Ausbau direkt n Nylonfaden etc durchziehen, um nacher die Stütze wieder einfach einbauen zu können oder ging das bei euch problemlos?




ich musste keine Züge entfernen, um die Sattelstütze auszubauen...


----------



## Vormi (8. Dezember 2017)

darkrider23 schrieb:


> ich musste keine Züge entfernen, um die Sattelstütze auszubauen...



Ok, aber die Sattelstange selber hat ja einen Zug, ansonsten kann man sie ja garnicht betätigen oder?


----------



## darkrider23 (9. Dezember 2017)

Ok, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Natürlich musst du den Zug entfernen, sprich aushängen. Aber du musst weder den Zug ganz aus der Außenhülle ziehen, noch die Außenhülle aus dem Rahmen entfernen.


----------



## alexalicante (22. Dezember 2017)

Vormi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das seitliche verdrehen wie in meinem Video zu sehen wieder da, es wird Zeit, mal dem Support zu schreiben  Dachte Locktide und Schrauben anziehen hätte das gelöst.
> 
> Beim Sattelstangenausbau, wie schwierig ist es nacher, die Züge wieder im Rohr zu verlegen? Soll ich bei Ausbau direkt n Nylonfaden etc durchziehen, um nacher die Stütze wieder einfach einbauen zu können oder ging das bei euch problemlos?




Moin, aber auch mit der neuen Stütze?! Das wäre ja der Hammer ... ich hab die neue und bis jetzt null Problem, bin aber auch noch nicht so viel unterwegs gewesen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vormi (28. Dezember 2017)

alexalicante schrieb:


> Moin, aber auch mit der neuen Stütze?! Das wäre ja der Hammer ... ich hab die neue und bis jetzt null Problem, bin aber auch noch nicht so viel unterwegs gewesen....



Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen mich darum zu kümmern, also Ausbau + Einschicken


----------



## Horaff (18. Januar 2018)

Hat von euch schon jemand ein Knacken aus dem Bereich der Sattelstütze gehabt?
Es knackt dann, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze und Druck auf die Pedale gebe ( beide Bremsen gezogen ), bzw beim fahren wenn es steil berghoch geht. Wenn ich auf den Pedalen stehe ( nicht auf dem Sattel sitzen ) knackt nix.


----------



## frank70 (18. Januar 2018)

.


----------



## Vormi (19. Januar 2018)

Horaff schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand ein Knacken aus dem Bereich der Sattelstütze gehabt?
> Es knackt dann, wenn ich auf dem Sattel sitze und Druck auf die Pedale gebe ( beide Bremsen gezogen ), bzw beim fahren wenn es steil berghoch geht. Wenn ich auf den Pedalen stehe ( nicht auf dem Sattel sitzen ) knackt nix.



Das liegt meiner Meinung nach eher am Sattel als an der Stütze, habe das selbe "Problem". Nach ein paar KM geht das weg, wenn sich der Sattel sozusagen eingefahren hat. Zumindest war das meine Vermutung, weswegen ich das nicht weiter beachte.

Update zu meinem Problem: Kontakt mit The Hive verlief "fast" problemlos (der Servicemitarbeiter hatte sich seit Freitag nicht mehr auf meine Mails gemeldet, ein kurzer Anruf am Mittwoch und am Donnerstag war die Versandbestätigung der neuen Sattelstütze von UPS da). In meinem 2017er Capra war vermutlich auch noch das alte Modell und am Telefon meinte man, ich bekomme das aktuelle Modell mit ein paar Verbesserungen und sie packen nochmal extra Locktide auf die Stütze. Mit dem Paket, mit dem die neue Stütze kommt, kann ich dann die alte einschicken. Also im großen und ganzen bin ich mit dem Service zufrieden


----------



## Vormi (23. Januar 2018)

Gestern die neue Stütze bekommen und eingebaut, alles funktioniert bestens. Fahrtest gab es aber auf Grund des Wetters noch nicht


----------



## TimoD (8. Februar 2018)

Moin,
Ich fahre nun auch die Ethirteen aber ist es Normal das sie beim Einfahren so Hart auf den Endanschlag Knallt also Alu auf Alu ohne irgendwas wie eine Art Gummi dazwischen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomml (16. Februar 2018)

Servus, 
ja ist bei mir auch so. Ist normal bzw. mache mir da keine Sorgen. 
Ansonsten funktioniert die Sattelstütze bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## TimoD (16. Februar 2018)

Okay gut zu Wissen, Bei mir hat sie aber am Anfang zwischen Vollausgefahren und der Nächsten Einrastet Punkt gehagt, mit Low Friction Fett und der Stärkeren Feder von Ethirteen Plus Feines Anziehen der SattelklemmeFunktioniert sie Tadelos auch wenn es Minus Grade Sind !


----------



## Tomml (16. Februar 2018)

Achso, dann hast du das ältere Modell. Meine ist das aktuelle 2018er Modell.
Ja das kann ich bestätigen. Bin gestern bei bestimmt -5 Grad rumgedüst und sie hat wie im warmen funktioniert.


----------



## TimoD (16. Februar 2018)

Ja stammt aus September 2017, wie groß ist bei dir eigentlich das Seitlich Spiel der Stütze ? Also bei meiner sie hat ein Ungefähres Spiel wie eine Reverb Ca. 0.5mm kann auch weniger sein aber sie hat dezent Spiel in alle Richtungen ?


----------



## Tomml (17. Februar 2018)

Bei mir sind es auch ca. 0,5 mm in allen Richtungen. Mal schauen ob das Spiel mit der Zeit größer wird. Wie wird der ausfahrbare Teil der Stütze eigentlich gelagert? Habe leider keine Zeichnung bei e13 gefunden...

EDIT: Habe eben noch das Spiel an meinem alten Bike mit der KS Stütze geprüft. Das liegt auch gefühlt bei ca. 0,5 mm.


----------



## TimoD (17. Februar 2018)

Also ob ich Richtig Liege weiss ich nicht eigentlich wird die Ethirteen über diese Messing Blöcke/Dinger geführt 4 Stück in der Zahl und über die Kugeln Rastet sie in den Verschiedenen Positionen ein, hinter den Kugeln Sitz eine Art Konus der Federn Gelagert ist also wenn  man am Hebel Drück zieht man den Konus und der Gibt die Stütze Frei.


----------



## Tomml (17. Februar 2018)

Das ist das Bauteil der Stütze an welchem der Sattel befestig ist?

Wenn das so ist, müssten im Gegenstück der Stütze Schienen/Nuten sein, in welchen diese Nutensteine verfahren. Damit wird ein axiales Verdrehen verhindert. Im oberen Bereich des Gegenstücks, müsste es noch eine Lagerung geben, direkt unter der Dichtung. Zusammen mit den Nutensteinen wird dann das seitliche Spiel verhindert. So stelle ich mir das zumindest vor...


----------



## TimoD (17. Februar 2018)

Schau dir Mal die Anleitung für die Wartung an dann sollte man es Versteht wie sie aufgebaut ist.

https://thehiveglobal.zendesk.com/h...Seatpost-Service-Disassembly?mobile_site=true


----------



## carwende (4. März 2018)

Hallo, auch meine Dropper Post ist nach den ersten Tagen nicht mehr oben angekommen. (Am Einrastpunkt) Bei mir half: den Remote - Hebel öffnen und den bei der Erstmontage des Zuges dort hinterlassenen Stahlbesen entfernen (keine Endkappe montiert, alles aufgedrieselt in alle Richtungen gegen das Gehäuse drückend). Zusätzlich habe ich den Zug (nach entspr. Kürzung) etwas gespannt. Seitdem geht's. Ich finde man muss auch üben damit man den Hebel beim Klonk des oberen Anschlages sofort loslässt, sonst kann es ja nicht einrasten. Habe noch eine Frage: Hat jemand eine extra Schelle für den Remote - Hebel oder weiß wie ich den einzeln beziehen kann? Mir ragt er mit Matchmaker - Befestigung viel zu weit in den Griff.


----------



## Manni79 (4. März 2018)

Moin, 

mir fehlte auch eine Schelle. Ich habe the Hive angeschrieben und die haben mir kostenlos eine Schelle zugeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuHaYea (9. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Auch ich habe seit kurzem ein Jeffsy AL ONE mit verbauter e*thirteen TRS Dropper Post (2017) und auch ich habe die von euch erwähnten Probleme [a) 1-2mm Spiel beim Drehen des Sattels links/rechts, b) knacken beim Aus-/Einfahren auf den Positionen und c) nicht vollständiges Ausfahren der Post]

Zu a) das Spiel - wurde mir seitens YT gesagt - ist völlig normal. Es handelt sich hier einfach im eine getrennt ausfahrbare Stange, die einfach nicht zu 100% sitzt.
Mach für mich persönlich auch Sinn...würde es zu 100% fest sitzten, wäre das Aus-/Einfahren - denk Ich mal - schwergängig oder man hätte große Reibung = Verschleiß. Sehe ich das richtig so? Wurde mir das auch seintens YT richtig kommuniziert? Oder habt ihr eine andere Meinung? Habt ihr seitens e13 evtl. eine andere Aussage?

Zu b) ich denke das Knacken ist dann auch normal. Der Post hat 4 Einraststellungen, die mechanisch verriegen (wie genau die Verriegelung ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen). Bei der Verriegelung mag es auch ein kleines spiel geben, wobei es zum Knacken kommen kann. Würde der Post in seiner Stellung 100%ig fest sitzen, so wäre es schwer, ihn aus sein Position raus zu bekommen. So meine Gedanken.

Zu c) ich hatte das auch, dass nach der dritten Ausfahrt der Post in der letzten (obersten) Position mehr richtig/ordentlich eingerastete. Ich hab dann mal bisschen am Drehrätchen (direkt am Remote) gedreht (in beiden Richtungen). Denk mal damit spannt man den Seilzug. Seitdem geht es wieder super (getestet im Keller und nicht unter echten Bedingungen). Mal schaun, wie sich das ganze dann bei der nächsten Ausfahrt unter verhält.


Verbessert mich wenn ich da etwas falsch verstehe. Ich würde gern korrigiert werden, wenn ich mit etwas falsch liege. Habt ihr nach Erhalt des neuen Posts Von 2018 die gleichen Probleme?
Vielen Dank an Euch allen!


----------



## Vormi (13. März 2018)

JuHaYea schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Auch ich habe seit kurzem ein Jeffsy AL ONE mit verbauter e*thirteen TRS Dropper Post (2017) und auch ich habe die von euch erwähnten Probleme [a) 1-2mm Spiel beim Drehen des Sattels links/rechts, b) knacken beim Aus-/Einfahren auf den Positionen und c) nicht vollständiges Ausfahren der Post]
> 
> Zu a) das Spiel - wurde mir seitens YT gesagt - ist völlig normal. Es handelt sich hier einfach im eine getrennt ausfahrbare Stange, die einfach nicht zu 100% sitzt.
> Mach für mich persönlich auch Sinn...würde es zu 100% fest sitzten, wäre das Aus-/Einfahren - denk Ich mal - schwergängig oder man hätte große Reibung = Verschleiß. Sehe ich das richtig so? Wurde mir das auch seintens YT richtig kommuniziert? Oder habt ihr eine andere Meinung? Habt ihr seitens e13 evtl. eine andere Aussage?



Wenn sich die komplette Stange dreht (also die, die raus fährt), dann ist das normal. Weiter vorne im Thread gibt es ein Video von mir, auf dem man sieht, was nicht normal ist: nämlich wenn sich die komplette Sattelaufnahme auf dem Rohr dreht (und die Stange die raus fährt eben nicht).



JuHaYea schrieb:


> Zu b) ich denke das Knacken ist dann auch normal. Der Post hat 4 Einraststellungen, die mechanisch verriegen (wie genau die Verriegelung ausschaut, kann ich nicht sagen). Bei der Verriegelung mag es auch ein kleines spiel geben, wobei es zum Knacken kommen kann. Würde der Post in seiner Stellung 100%ig fest sitzen, so wäre es schwer, ihn aus sein Position raus zu bekommen. So meine Gedanken.



Bei mir gab es auch ein Knacken, allerdings knackt bei mir der Sattel, also die Reibung von Sattelgestänge und Plastik. Einfach mal genau hinhören, ob es nicht doch der Sattel ist, das ist dann normal und muss sich einfahren. Die Stange bzw. Verriegelung selber knackt nicht.



JuHaYea schrieb:


> Zu c) ich hatte das auch, dass nach der dritten Ausfahrt der Post in der letzten (obersten) Position mehr richtig/ordentlich eingerastete. Ich hab dann mal bisschen am Drehrätchen (direkt am Remote) gedreht (in beiden Richtungen). Denk mal damit spannt man den Seilzug. Seitdem geht es wieder super (getestet im Keller und nicht unter echten Bedingungen). Mal schaun, wie sich das ganze dann bei der nächsten Ausfahrt unter verhält.



Ja das passt. Hatte auch mal die Schellen, welche das Kabel an den Rahmen pressen zu fest angezogen, da gab es auch Probleme. Aber eben dafür gibt es das Stellrädchen, um die "Leichtgängigkeit" des Lösemechanismus einzustellen.



JuHaYea schrieb:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich da etwas falsch verstehe. Ich würde gern korrigiert werden, wenn ich mit etwas falsch liege. Habt ihr nach Erhalt des neuen Posts Von 2018 die gleichen Probleme?
> Vielen Dank an Euch allen!



Habe mit dem neuen Dropperpost keine Probleme, aber bei mir war die Nut kaputt, das dreht sich dann anders. Die neue Stange hat auch leichtes Spiel, aber das ist bei beweglichen Teilen normal, ansonsten bräuchte man eckige Sattelstangen, um dieses seitliche Spiel zu verhindern.


----------



## DerFlori (13. März 2018)

Nach allem was ich hier lese, muss ich mir nochma ernsthaft überlegen ob ich mir ein jeffsy hole oder nicht.
Gibts auch Kunden wo alles glatt lief? Das Spiel in dem Video wäre mir persönlich definitiv zu viel.


----------



## Vormi (13. März 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich hier lese, muss ich mir nochma ernsthaft überlegen ob ich mir ein jeffsy hole oder nicht.
> Gibts auch Kunden wo alles glatt lief? Das Spiel in dem Video wäre mir persönlich definitiv zu viel.


Naja dabei handelte es sich nur um die erste Charge der Dropper Posts. Wie gesagt die neue (hat einen blau-gräulichen Dichtring) funktioniert von Anfang an einwandfrei und ansonsten sind die Bikes von YT echt geile und durchdachte Bikes (bis auf die Tatsache, dass man am Capra keinen Flaschenhalter im Rahmen unterbringt).


----------



## carwende (14. März 2018)

Also ich hatte zwar das Pech das meine Dropper Post nicht sauber montiert war, seitdem läuft sie aber prima (ich mag auch das fette klacken beim Einrasten). Ich habe auch die ersten drei Radwochen bei teils deutlichen Minusgraden das Rad getestet. Das mögen ja alle mechanischen Teile bekanntlich nicht. Ansonsten muss ich hier mal eine Lanze für das Jeffsy brechen. Die Kombination aus langsam und leicht um engste Ecken zirkeln und sicherer Abfahrtsperformance hatte ich so noch nicht. Das Rad WILL DIE KURVEN HABEN, egal bei welcher Geschwindigkeit. Hätte ich auch nicht geglaubt vorher. Ich empfehle die Anschaffung auch mit den genannten Nachteilen. Verschleißteile gehen, die Geo bleibt.


----------



## mw123 (15. März 2018)

Hab ein Jeffsy von Oktober 2017, woran erkenne ich denn ob ich eine alte oder eine neue Dropper habe? (Also nicht alt und neu sondern ihr wisst schon)


----------



## 3K-Power (18. März 2018)

Moin!

Ich schreib hier einfach mal rein...

Hab mir bei Hibike besagte Stütze gekauft und heute eingebaut.

Was soll ich sagen...

Hab zwar 0 Spiel so out of the Box; jedoch fährt die Stütze nicht komplett aus. Als wäre nicht genug Pfeffer auf der Feder...

Auch nicht wenn ich die komplett von ganz unten raus schießen lasse. Ändert auch nichts daran wenn die Stützenklemme angezogen oder komplett gelöst ist.

Hab die dann bei gezogenem Trigger paar mal rein und raus geschoben; danach rastete die genau 1 mal oben ein und das war es dann auch.

Geht schon gut los der Spaß [emoji849]

Jemand ne Idee was ich selber machen kann ohne direkt zu reklamieren?

Gruß


----------



## DerFlori (18. März 2018)

Ruf mal beim Kundendienst an, die sollen ja sehr hilfreich sein.


----------



## 3K-Power (19. März 2018)

Hab da mal angerufen. Spitzenmäßiger Support! Alle Achtung! Wird garnicht groß rumgemacht; die Leute da sind wirklich extrem hilfsbereit und interessiert! 

Erster Ansatz war eine stärkere Feder.

Hab dann (nach Zusage dass keine Garantie verloren geht) die Stütze zerlegt und mal ohne Feder hin und her geschoben.

Stellte fest; die Stütze läuft auf den letzten 2cm schwerer als auf dem Rest des Weges.

Hab dann mal auf Verdacht die Gleitsteine durchgetauscht; siehe da; läuft...

Hätte demnach die Feder maximal ein Symptom bekämpft und nicht die Ursache.

Evtl hilft das dem einen oder anderen weiter wenn die Stütze nicht mehr ganz ausfahren will.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat_junkie (11. April 2018)

Ich habe das Problem, dass meine Stütze im komplett ausgefahrenen Zustand nicht immer richtig einrastet. 

Kennt das Problem wer?


----------



## Vormi (11. April 2018)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass meine Stütze im komplett ausgefahrenen Zustand nicht immer richtig einrastet.
> 
> Kennt das Problem wer?



Dann musst du an deinem Kabelzug etwas rumspielen, also entweder verlängern oder verkürzen. Das geht über die Einstell-Schraube am Hebel.


----------



## carwende (11. April 2018)

Ich vermute du hast dasselbe Problem wie wir anderen auch. Scheinbar hat die Stütze kurz vor dem oberen Einrastpunkt eine schwergängige Stelle wo sie gerne hängen bleibt, vor allem wenn sie nicht mit Schwung von ganz unten kommt. Wurde hier schon mal gepostet, ich erzähle es einfach noch einmal: teste mal ob das Problem mit gelöster Sattelklemmschelle noch vorhanden ist, falls nicht ziehe sie mit Gefühl an bis der Sattel hält (eventl. etwas Carbon-montagepaste oder zur Not Schraubenkleber mittelfest). Natürlich solltest du auch die korrekte Zuglänge testen, eventl. reicht die Verstellung am Hebel nicht aus und die Mechanik entriegelt nicht vollständig. Wenn beides nicht hilft - Support bei thehive - die o.g.Infos stammen schon von denen. Die verdreh und Knacks probleme sind eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. April 2018)

Wenn die Stütze nicht ganz raus will, einfach mal die Gleitsteine durchtauschen. Bei mir hat sich’s dann erledigt gehabt. War auf den letzten 2,5cm schwergängig und plötzlich gings reibungslos.


----------



## beat_junkie (11. April 2018)

Ich teste es mal. Sie rastet zwar ein aber sinkt manchmal dann wieder eine Stufe nach unten.


----------



## TimoD (11. April 2018)

Entweder Steine Durchtauschen, kein Fett in den Sitz des Steines nur Trocken reindrücken auf den Richtigen Sitz achten, oder alles Zerlegen mit WD40 Durchspülen oder Bremsenreiniger dann  Fett über die Steine und den Rest nur minimal Fetten zuviel Zäh Flüssiges Fett Bremst die Stütz stark aus so hat es bei mir am Besten gefuntz !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raven1969 (16. Juni 2018)

Vormi schrieb:


> Dann musst du an deinem Kabelzug etwas rumspielen, also entweder verlängern oder verkürzen. Das geht über die Einstell-Schraube am Hebel.


Hi,
Und was mach ich, wenn das Drehen an der Einstell-Schraube nicht mehr ausreicht? Ich hab das Problem auch, weil ich die Sattelstütze noch weiter raus gezogen, also höher eingestellt habe und da scheint der Bowdenzug zu kurz zu werden. Ich hoffe, ich hab noch ein paar mm Spiel an der Klemmung bei der Remote. Wo könnte ich ggf. einen längeren Seilzug bekommen?
Gruß Andi


----------



## 3K-Power (16. Juni 2018)

Na da kannst jeden x beliebigen Schaltzug verwenden...


----------



## carwende (17. Juni 2018)

Empfehlenswert ist in diesem Fall die Montage einer neuen Zughülle  der du einfach 10 cm mehr Länge gibst und eines neuen Zuges. Wenn du die original e13 Lenkerklemmung hast bitte Vorsicht: die angegeben 1NM für die Zugklemmung sind ernstgemeint (Feingewinde in Aluminium)! Mit der Matchmaker Klemmung ist es nicht ganz so kritisch. Wenn du mit dem Einsellbereich am Remote-Hebel (ca. 8mm) nicht hinkommst kannst du einen extra Zugspanner in die Zughülle montieren, dann kannst du alles locker montieren und dann die Zugspannung anpassen bis die Stütze funzt. Ich kuck mal ob ich einen Link finde.


----------



## carwende (17. Juni 2018)

Das ist z.b ein passender Zugspanner. https://goo.gl/images/D4Riqs Viel Erfolg.


----------



## carwende (17. Juni 2018)

Kannst du auch im Zehnerpack bei AliExpress für drei Euro bestellen. Aber ca. 6 Wochen Lieferzeit aus China.


----------



## Klappe (25. Juni 2018)

Hallo,hatte auch das Problem, dass die Stütze in der oberen Position nicht immer gehalten hat und nach unten rutschte. Jetzt lass ich den Remotehebel schlagartig los, also schnalzen lassen, wenn die Stütze oben ist. Jetzt bin ich mit der Stütze zufrieden


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Juni 2018)

Hi

einfach bei The Hive  Europe  die neue stärkere feder holen beseitigt das Problem und kostet nix

lg


----------



## DerFlori (30. Juli 2018)

Mal ne Frage: sieht der dropper bei euch genauso aus (hinsichtlich des weißen Rings) oder hab ich da was verloren?


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Juli 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: sieht der dropper bei euch genauso aus (hinsichtlich des weißen Rings) oder hab ich da was verloren?


Kann es sein das die schraube unter der sattelklemmung locker ist und das ganze teil nach oben wandert ?


----------



## DerFlori (31. Juli 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die schraube unter der sattelklemmung locker ist und das ganze teil nach oben wandert ?



Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich heute abend direkt testen. Das kann durchaus sein, weil ich inzwischen auch das Gefühl habe, dass der Sattel ein stärkeres Seitwärtsspiel hat, als noch am Anfang. Eine lockere Sattelklemmung könnte beides erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p4ssi (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines YT Jeffsy 29.
Alles top bis auf die Sattelstütze.. seitliches Spiel nervt total beim Wheelie machen etc.

Beide Torx-Schrauben unter dem Sattel sind mit 7NM angezogen, trotzdem seitliches Spiel (mehr als 1,2mm).
Das Rohr ist fest, lediglich der Teil auf dem weiss e*thirteen steht inkl. Sattel hat Spiel.

Einfach an Support wenden? oder was meint ihr?

Bin über jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## FunkyBadass (31. Juli 2018)

.


----------



## DerFlori (31. Juli 2018)

p4ssi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin seit letzter Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines YT Jeffsy 29.
> Alles top bis auf die Sattelstütze.. seitliches Spiel nervt total beim Wheelie machen etc.
> ...



Das Thema mit dem seitlichen Spiel wurde hier schon beantwortet.
2mm sind hier bauartbedingt notwendig. Wenn dich das stört, wirst du eine andere Stütze brauchen.


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Juli 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Das Thema mit dem seitlichen Spiel wurde hier schon beantwortet.
> 2mm sind hier bauartbedingt notwendig. Wenn dich das stört, wirst du eine andere Stütze brauchen.


Gibt es stützen ohne spiel ? Also ich hatte schon einige aber so minnimales spiel hatte noch jede


----------



## DerFlori (31. Juli 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Gibt es stützen ohne spiel ? Also ich hatte schon einige aber so minnimales spiel hatte noch jede


 Jap. Jede Stütze die kein Dropper Post ist ;-)


----------



## p4ssi (31. Juli 2018)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen. Ich meine ja nur dass es bei mir wie auch bei anderen etwas mehr ist. Mit 2mm könnte ich auch leben.Außerdem haben manche behauptet, dass ihre Austauschstütze kein Spiel mehr hätte


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (31. Juli 2018)

Hast schon mit einem 10er Imbus den Stützenkopf nachgezogen?


----------



## SchneidiS (6. August 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich heute abend direkt testen. Das kann durchaus sein, weil ich inzwischen auch das Gefühl habe, dass der Sattel ein stärkeres Seitwärtsspiel hat, als noch am Anfang. Eine lockere Sattelklemmung
> könnte beides erklären.



Hast du das Problem schon in den Griff bekommen?  Bei mir sieht die sattelstütze genauso aus... auch das seitliche Spiel hat zugenommen...


----------



## daFlogg (7. August 2018)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Hast schon mit einem 10er Imbus den Stützenkopf nachgezogen?



Euch ist aber schon bewusst, dass nur das Nachziehen der Schraube im Stützenkopf das Spiel nicht beseitigt, sonder es, wenn die Stütze hierbei nicht sauber am Kopf geklemmt wird sogar noch schlimmer machen kann?

Es gibt bei der Stütze zwei Punkte zu checken, wenn das Spiel größer werden sollte. Der Erste ist natürlich die Schraube im Stützenkopf. Allerdings ist es hier auch empfehlenswert die Schraube erst zu öffnen und die Gewinde fettfrei zu machen, damit das Loctite auch seine Wirkung entfalten kann. 
Der zweite Punkt sind vier kleine Schraube am unteren Ende der Stütze. Diese können sich auch etwas lockern wodurch das Spiel entsteht. Einfach mal mit einem Kassetten-Tool die Abschlusskappe der Stütze runter schrauben und die 4 Schrauben checken. 

Es gibt hierfür super Anleitungen und die Sache ist in 10 Minuten erledigt. Die Anleitungen gibts hier z.B.
https://support.bythehive.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001056906-Seatpost-Service-Disassembly
https://support.bythehive.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001078123-Seatpost-Service-Assembly-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-funkel (29. August 2018)

daFlogg schrieb:


> die Gewinde fettfrei zu machen, damit das Loctite auch seine Wirkung entfalten kann.



welches Loctite verwendet ihr dafür?


----------



## herbert2010 (30. August 2018)

Da meine stütze troz stärkerer feder wieder schlecht ausfährt hab ich heute wieder the hive angeschrieben 10 min später kamm die antwort 



 

Allso ich hatte ja jetzt schon ein paar mal mit the hive zu tun  auch wegen der kassette und der service von dieser firma ist einmalig gut da könnten sich andere firman eone scheibe abschneiden ...

Lg


----------



## HolyGuacomole (4. September 2018)

Gleiche Stütze, altes Problem in neu ;-) Meine Stütze aus 2017 wurde inzwischen auch schon vom hervorragenden Service von TheHive durchgetauscht. Neu Feder und Dichtung. Neues Innenleben. Top Service.
Leider habe ich nun das Problem, das beim Ein- und Ausfahren der Hebel samt Zug erst nach etwas Zeit zurückspringt. Beim Ausfahren manchmal erst nachdem man am Sattel gezogen hat.  Ideen?


----------



## mbal84 (21. September 2018)

Ich hatte heute nach einer Abfahrt das Problem, dass ich die Stütze nur noch durch übermäßig starkes Betätigen des Remote Hebels verstellen konnte. Der Seilzug hat einfach die Rastung nicht mehr frei gegeben. Habe die Stütze dann doch etwas unsanft in die ausgefahrene Position bekommen und konnte so wenigstens noch heim fahren. Daheim auseinander genommen und festgestellt, dass die Halterung zwischen Seilzug und Speiche nicht zentrisch in der Bohrung stand, so dass sie beim Herausziehen gegen das halbrunde Ende der seitlichen länglichen Ausfräsung in der verschraubten Hülse (die mit dem 15 mm Schlüssel ganz am unteren Ende verschraubt ist) gestoßen ist. Dieses Zwischenstück samt Speiche etwas verdreht und geht wieder.
Ich frage mich nur, ob es irgendwie die Speiche verbogen hat oder am oberen Ende der Speiche etwas defekt ist? Hat jemand etwas ähnliches festgestellt?


----------



## Stephan1970 (21. Oktober 2018)

Guten Morgen,
hat evtl. jemand von euch mal die 170er Stütze inkl. Remote gewogen? Überlege nämlich Tausch gegen RS reverb stealth (656g).
Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2018)

Hol dir lieber die 170er Brand-X (135€). Reverb und hartes Gelände und der Schlauch reißt ab... Hm.

Gewicht steht glaub in der Datenbank von der e13. Meine wiegt mit Pappkarton (schon zugeklebt ) und allem Zubehör (Seil, Remote usw) 920gr...k.A. was so ein Pappkarton wiegt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (21. Oktober 2018)

Also der Schlauch ist bei mir bislang noch nie ausgerissen. Wie soll das passieren wenn der Schlauch ausreichend lang ist?

Habe im übrigen eine Testbericht der E13 170mm gefunden wo die mit 691g gewogen wurde...


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Oktober 2018)

Schlauch abreissen hab ich bei nem Kumpel an der Reverb ratzfatz geschafft, als mein Lenkerende in seinen Schlauch kam. 
Und so wie ich schon mich mit den Kabeln selbst wo verheddert hab, sei es nur beim Shutteln. Ne...


----------



## Bergeziege (21. Oktober 2018)

Seitliches Spiel ist doch normal?
Das hat auch meine Fox!


----------



## edeltoaster (13. August 2019)

Meine TRS+ hat letzte Woche auch ein Knacken entwickelt was mich beim Uphill ziemlich nervt. Geserviced habe ich erst Ende Mai (das erste Mal nach einem Jahr ohne Probleme). Dachte erst es wäre der Sattel oder eine Grenzfläche, habe aber wirklich alle Flächen penibel gesäubert und frisch gefettet/bepastet. Oben 10mm Schraube auch zugeknallt. Sonst Ideen? Nochmal alles auf? Support habe ich Freitag angeschrieben und warte noch auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## Frog (22. August 2019)

Frage an die "Bastler":

meine 170er Stütze (ca. 2 Wochen alt) findet manchmal beim hochfahren nicht die oberste Arretierung. Des weiteren findet die Stütze so gut wie nie die Zwischenpositionen.
Habt Ihr für mich einen Tip! Danke im Voraus.


----------



## edeltoaster (22. August 2019)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Meine TRS+ hat letzte Woche auch ein Knacken entwickelt was mich beim Uphill ziemlich nervt. Geserviced habe ich erst Ende Mai (das erste Mal nach einem Jahr ohne Probleme). Dachte erst es wäre der Sattel oder eine Grenzfläche, habe aber wirklich alle Flächen penibel gesäubert und frisch gefettet/bepastet. Oben 10mm Schraube auch zugeknallt. Sonst Ideen? Nochmal alles auf? Support habe ich Freitag angeschrieben und warte noch auf Rückmeldung.


Update: ich bin seit Anfang der Woche mit E13 immer wieder am Telefonieren. Mir fiel beim Öffnen der Stütze auf dass einer der Messing-Gleiter mehrmals gebrochen war. Ein bestelltes Refresh Kit mit neuen Gleitern war aber nicht nutzbar weil die Ersatz/Verschleissaustauschteile schlicht zu groß sind!? Erwarte nun für morgen das nächste Paket von E13 mit einem neuen "inner pillar" mit installierten Reitern da mein Innenteil eventuell ungünstige Fräsungen hat. Es bleibt also leider spannend.



Frog schrieb:


> Frage an die "Bastler":
> 
> meine 170er Stütze (ca. 2 Wochen alt) findet manchmal beim hochfahren nicht die oberste Arretierung. Des weiteren findet die Stütze so gut wie nie die Zwischenpositionen.
> Habt Ihr für mich einen Tip! Danke im Voraus.



Kommt sie nicht hoch genug oder rastet auch oben nicht ein? Hast du mal an der Kabelspannung optimiert? Könnte zu stramm sein. Oder zuviel Fett in der Stütze. Wenn die Stütze noch so neu ist würde ich aber direkt nach dem Testen der Kabelspannung bei E13 anrufen. Die helfen sofort und sind super-zuvorkommend, Mails wirste aber momentan eventuell eine ganze Zeit nichts hören (ich habe anderthalb Wochen auf Rückmeldung gewartet und dann doch angerufen).


----------



## Frog (22. August 2019)

Kommt sie nicht hoch genug oder rastet auch oben nicht ein? Hast du mal an der Kabelspannung optimiert? Könnte zu stramm sein. Oder zuviel Fett in der Stütze. Wenn die Stütze noch so neu ist würde ich aber direkt nach dem Testen der Kabelspannung bei E13 anrufen. Die helfen sofort und sind super-zuvorkommend, Mails wirste aber momentan eventuell eine ganze Zeit nichts hören (ich habe anderthalb Wochen auf Rückmeldung gewartet und dann doch angerufen).
[/QUOTE]

sie rastet oben manchmal nicht ein! Sollte der Remote etwas spiel aufweisen?? Ich habe diesen fast ohne spiel montiert! 
Viel schlimmer finde ich, das man die Zwischenstufen nie findet. Wenn man die Stütze mit der Hand führt, dann findet man die Rasterungen, wenn man drauf sitzt nur ganz selten und man muss sich ganz vorsichtig und langsam bewegen. Das ist einfach unmöglich.


----------



## Skydive93 (2. September 2019)

blöde frage aber wie betätigst du den hebel?
drückst du und hältst den Hebel bis du an der Position bist oder drückst du und lässt du aus bevor du an der Position bist.
Bei ersteren würde ich auch nichts finden, mit 2. Möglichkeit klappts topp bei mir.

Mein persönlicher Eindruck zur Stütze ist bis jetzt durchweg positiv. Der Service ist total easy. Im Vergleich zur Reverb und einer Original Canyon Stütze ist die e13 tip top. Muss aber sagen das mir das mechanische system sehr zusagt.


----------



## Frog (2. September 2019)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> blöde frage aber wie betätigst du den hebel?
> drückst du und hältst den Hebel bis du an der Position bist oder drückst du und lässt du aus bevor du an der Position bist.
> Bei ersteren würde ich auch nichts finden, mit 2. Möglichkeit klappts topp bei mir.
> 
> Mein persönlicher Eindruck zur Stütze ist bis jetzt durchweg positiv. Der Service ist total easy. Im Vergleich zur Reverb und einer Original Canyon Stütze ist die e13 tip top. Muss aber sagen das mir das mechanische system sehr zusagt.


..ich weiß nicht genau wie ich es mache ;-). Fahre z. Z. das Bike nicht so oft und an dem 2. Bike habe ich eine Yoke (super!).
Aber es kann sein, das ich den Hebel zu langsam loslasse, da man ja bei den hydraulischen etwas softer den Hebel betätigt.
Wobei ich bei der letzten Fahrt auch nicht die Zwischenpositionen getroffen habe. Manchmal bleibt die Stütze garnicht oben.
Dann z. B. wenn sie bei 150mm arretiert bekommen habe und der Schwung nach oben nicht ausreicht. 
Habe sie auch schon auseinander genommen (war eigentlich fusch neu), konnte aber nichts sehen, habe etwas Fett weggenommen.
Auch den Hebel habe ich mal locker und mal stramm gestellt, kein Unterscheid (locker kann aber nicht richtig sein).

Beim absenken hat man das Gefühl, das die Stütze an den Arretierungen einfach vorbei ruscht. Man hört zwar das klicken der Stufen, aber es erfolgt keine Arretierung.


----------



## lilalisa_marie (27. Oktober 2019)

Habe auch das Problem, dass meine trs+ 150mm (letztes Jahr schon von e.13 ausgetauscht worden, super Service!) Die oberste Position manchmal nicht arretiert, muss man mit den Beinen etwas "nachziehen", dann passts. Hat da jemand einen Tipp, was man machen kann? Hebelspannung ist schon verringert, hat das Problem aber nicht beseitigt.

Oder doch ein erneuter Fall für den Service?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydive93 (27. Oktober 2019)

hm meine knallt oben richtig dagegen.
ich würds einfach mal kurz zerlegen und fetten bzw säubern. Evtl ist einfach dreck drinnen. Ist auf eine halbe studne erledigt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Dezember 2019)

Kurze Frage: Neue Stütze, den Hebel ganz durchgedrückt weil ich an der Zugspannung experimentiert habe. Jetzt ist der Hebel (in durchgedrückter Stellung) blockiert und nix geht mehr. Wasn das?


----------



## smoorface (17. März 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Neue Stütze, den Hebel ganz durchgedrückt weil ich an der Zugspannung experimentiert habe. Jetzt ist der Hebel (in durchgedrückter Stellung) blockiert und nix geht mehr. Wasn das?


Der Zug im Hebel durchgerutscht


----------



## Frog (18. März 2020)

Frage: Meine Stütze, V3, bleibt nach Belastung unten und fährt nur noch hoch, wenn man sie von hinten andrückt. Dabei hat die Stütze vielleicht 30 km in Ihrem Leben sich im Fahrrad bewegt.
Jemand einen Tip?


----------



## edeltoaster (18. März 2020)

Versuch's erstmal mit ner Runde Ballistol zum Schmieren. Alternativ Ausseinanderbauen und die Messing-Gleitreiter durchtauschen. Hatte was die Problematik angeht nach einem Sturz auch eine Odyssee: entweder knarzte die Stütze (zuviel Spiel) oder funktionierte nicht richtig (zu viel Reibung). Hat einige Iterationen mit dem Support von E13 und einige Nerven gekostet, läuft jetzt aber besser als neu (weil weniger Spiel).


----------



## Waldschleicher (18. März 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> Jemand einen Tip?



Ganz klar: austauschen lassen, verkaufen durch ein anders Fabrikat ersetzen. Ich hab alles versucht meine nagelneue Stütze in Gang zu bringen. Die jetzige OneUp dagegen funktioniert einfach...


----------



## CHBD (19. März 2020)

Mein hat nach einem Jahr Nutzung auch etwas gezickt. Habe sie dann mal entsprechend E13 Wartungsanleitung gewartet. Seitdem läuft sie wieder hervorragend.
Ist echt nicht viel Aufwand.
Geht wahrscheinlich auch deutlich schneller als durch E13 tauschen zu lassen. Wobei deine ja quasi fabrikneu ist.


----------



## Frog (19. März 2020)

..habe eine Antwort von E13 support erhalten: 
Wenn die Stütze in der untersten Position steckt, befürchte ich, dass du die beiden Klemmschrauben des Sattels zu fest angezogen hast. Dadurch verformt sich das Standrohr ein bisschen und bleib so im Bushing und der Dichtung stecken.
Lockere einfach die beiden Schrauben unter dem Sattel ein wenig und schau, ob die Stütze dann sauber funktioniert


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. März 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> ..habe eine Antwort von E13 support erhalten:
> Wenn die Stütze in der untersten Position steckt, befürchte ich, dass du die beiden Klemmschrauben des Sattels zu fest angezogen hast. Dadurch verformt sich das Standrohr ein bisschen und bleib so im Bushing und der Dichtung stecken.
> Lockere einfach die beiden Schrauben unter dem Sattel ein wenig und schau, ob die Stütze dann sauber funktioniert



Die Antwort habe ich auch bekommen. Alles mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen, nix... 
Da stellt sich für mich die Frage- will ich überhaupt eine Stütze fahren, die so dünnhäutig konstruiert und empfindlich ist?! Nee, Andere funktionieren auch ohne dieses Gezicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frog (19. März 2020)

Frog schrieb:


> ..habe eine Antwort von E13 support erhalten:
> Wenn die Stütze in der untersten Position steckt, befürchte ich, dass du die beiden Klemmschrauben des Sattels zu fest angezogen hast. Dadurch verformt sich das Standrohr ein bisschen und bleib so im Bushing und der Dichtung stecken.
> Lockere einfach die beiden Schrauben unter dem Sattel ein wenig und schau, ob die Stütze dann sauber funktioniert


..scheint zu funktionieren!


----------



## nickzie07 (5. April 2020)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Die Antwort habe ich auch bekommen. Alles mit Drehmomentschlüssel angezogen, nix...
> Da stellt sich für mich die Frage- will ich überhaupt eine Stütze fahren, die so dünnhäutig konstruiert und empfindlich ist?! Nee, Andere funktionieren auch ohne dieses Gezicke.


Also ich habe meine auf ca. 3,3 Njutenmeter (ursprünglich 5 Njutenmeter) gelockert seitdem fährt sie wieder einwandfrei aus, aber ich kann verstehen, wenn man sich eine neue kaufen möchte.


----------



## flip_4 (12. April 2020)

Habe mit meiner e13 das Problem, dass sie nicht immer in der obersten Position einrastet. Bei Belastung geht sie wieder in die Mittelstellung, wenn ich den Sattel etwas anhebe, rastet sie ein. Das Problem, dass sie in der untersten Stellung stecken bleibt, habe ich nicht. Hat jemand dafür eine Lösung?


----------



## CHBD (13. April 2020)

Führe mal ein Wartung durch. Hatte auch das Problem, dass sie manchmal in die mittlere Position gefallen ist. Bau sie mal nach der auf der E13 Seite verfügbaren Anleitung auseinander und reinige sie. Neues Fett rein und dann solltest du Ruhe haben. Keine Angst vor der Wartung, dass kann man wirklich easy selber machen.


----------



## flip_4 (13. April 2020)

CHBD schrieb:


> Führe mal ein Wartung durch. Hatte auch das Problem, dass sie manchmal in die mittlere Position gefallen ist. Bau sie mal nach der auf der E13 Seite verfügbaren Anleitung auseinander und reinige sie. Neues Fett rein und dann solltest du Ruhe haben. Keine Angst vor der Wartung, dass kann man wirklich easy selber machen.



Das Problem hatte die Stütze seit der ersten Ausfahrt, bin sie bis jetzt 4x gefahren.


----------



## DH-Corn (14. April 2020)

flip_4 schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte die Stütze seit der ersten Ausfahrt, bin sie bis jetzt 4x gefahren.



Ich auch. Werde mal die Klemme etwas lösen und schauen ob es hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Corn (29. Mai 2020)

Leider keine Besserung eingetreten.


----------



## CapraDude (9. Juni 2020)

Bei mir hat sich das Problem mit dem nicht ausfahren gelöst, wenn ich die Sattelklemmschrauben nur mit 4Nm anziehe statt mit dem E13 vorgeschrieben Drehmoment. Bin darauf gekommen, da die Stütze nach dem Service gut funktionierte, solange kein Sattel dran war...


----------



## DH-Corn (9. Juni 2020)

Heute hat sie wieder gezickt, muss sie immer ganz reinfahren und dann hochschnellen lassen, dann kann ich sicher sein das sie da bleibt. Andernfalls rauscht man schön ne Etage tiefer, ziemlich nervig und auch gefährlich


----------



## Skydive93 (21. November 2020)

so jetzt hats mich auch erwischt... nach 2 saisonen und 2 services klemmts beim hochfahren... habe echt viel von der stütze gehalten, da sie immer ohne probleme lief...

ich bin leider noch nicht zum zerlegen gekommen, daher die frage:
habt ihr bis jetzt einen grund feststellen können warum das plötzlich auftritt?
Kann das daran liegen, das ich beim letzten service von rockshox butter auf motorex grease oder wie das heißt gewechselt bin?


----------



## smoorface (23. November 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> so jetzt hats mich auch erwischt... nach 2 saisonen und 2 services klemmts beim hochfahren... habe echt viel von der stütze gehalten, da sie immer ohne probleme lief...
> 
> ich bin leider noch nicht zum zerlegen gekommen, daher die frage:
> habt ihr bis jetzt einen grund feststellen können warum das plötzlich auftritt?
> Kann das daran liegen, das ich beim letzten service von rockshox butter auf motorex grease oder wie das heißt gewechselt bin?


ich verwende nur SRAM Butter und sie läuft wie Butter  
warum was anderes verwenden wenn das alte immer funktionert ????


----------



## Skydive93 (23. November 2020)

das andere war aus ...
bin gespannt, was heute beim zerlegen rauskommt...


----------



## smoorface (23. November 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> das andere war aus ...
> bin gespannt, was heute beim zerlegen rauskommt...


hast Du schon die stärkeren Federn drin?


----------



## fred-funkel (23. November 2020)

smoorface schrieb:


> hast Du schon die stärkeren Federn drin?


Welche sind das? Lohnt das? Danke!


----------



## smoorface (24. November 2020)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Welche sind das? Lohnt das? Danke!


auf jeden Fall.
Es sind zwei verbaut, ich selbst habe nur eine getauscht.
Da sie sonst zu schnell aus fährt.


----------



## fred-funkel (24. November 2020)

smoorface schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall.
> Es sind zwei verbaut, ich selbst habe nur eine getauscht.
> Da sie sonst zu schnell aus fährt.


Gegen welche getauscht? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (24. November 2020)

Skydive93 schrieb:


> Kann das daran liegen, das ich beim letzten service von rockshox butter auf motorex grease oder wie das heißt gewechselt bin?


Also mir wäre keine Stelle aufgefallen, an der Bike Grease besser geeignet wäre als SRAM Butter. Daher habe ich auch nur diese verwendet.
Schau mal nach, ob die Messingteile noch gerade sind.


----------



## HanHartm (24. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute, 
habe am Anfang bei meinem 2018 Yeffsy die gleichen Probleme. Die aber mit nem einfachen Trick behoben wurden. Als die Stütze recht neu war habe ich die auseinander gebaut und erstmal feststellen dürfen das die Feder die drin ist Rostet (nogo) und für mein Gefühl bisschen Mau ist.

Hab eine 2ct Münze genommen und oben auf die Feder aufgelegt. Alles wieder zusammengebaut und zack die Stütze fährt bis oben ohne Zicken und mit dem Schmackes der bisher gefehlt hat. 

Kann man davon halten was man will, aber ich seh es nicht ein an nem Neuen Bike auf die Sattelstütze zu verzichten bis ne neue kommt.
Hat bei den E13 Felgen bereits genervt..


----------



## smoorface (28. Januar 2021)

fred-funkel schrieb:


> Gegen welche getauscht? Danke


schreib mal ethirteen an, dass Deine Stütze nicht mehr ganz ausfährt und sie sollen Dir stärkere Federn zukommen lassen.
FERTIG


----------



## Skydive93 (7. Juni 2021)

Mahlzeit,
jemand das problem das die Buchse nicht mehr fest ist? Bin am überlegen ob es an der buchse liegen kann, dass die Stütze ab und an nicht ganz ausfährt, da sie sich evtl verkeilt?


----------

